# 750-453



## CBBornheim (28 Juni 2017)

Hallo Zusammen.

Habe grade meine 750-453 erhalten mit der ich mit Hilfe von vier Drucktransmittern 4-20mA Drücke in einer Codesys Visualiesierung visualisieren möchte.
Der Wago I/O-Check 3 zeigt mir zwar die 750-453 an, ich kann jedoch keine Einstellungen ändern.

Muss bzw. kann ich diese Karte nicht konfiguriere?

Die LEDs sind alle aus, was laut Beschreibung bedeuten soll dass kein Fehler vorliegt.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (28 Juni 2017)

Was möchtest du denn da Konfigurieren ?


----------



## dingo (28 Juni 2017)

Dr.MirakulixX hat Recht, diese Klemme ist nicht zu konfigurieren.

Die 750-453 ist eine 4x AI 0..20mA Klemme Single Ended.

Du möchtest 4 Drucktransmitter mit 4..20mA anklemmen, passt etwas mit den angeizeigten Drücken nicht?

Dann liegt es an den 4mA Unterschied.


----------



## CBBornheim (28 Juni 2017)

dingo schrieb:


> Dr.MirakulixX hat Recht, diese Klemme ist nicht zu konfigurieren.
> 
> Die 750-453 ist eine 4x AI 0..20mA Klemme Single Ended.
> 
> ...



Wie könnte ich denn die Differenz wegen der 4mA angleichen?


----------



## Tiktal (29 Juni 2017)

Du benutzt einfach den Baustein Fu2Point aus der Building_HVAC_03_d zum umrechnen Deines Wertes.

Gruß

Onno


----------



## Thruser (29 Juni 2017)

CBBornheim schrieb:


> Wie könnte ich denn die Differenz wegen der 4mA angleichen?



Wie rechnest Du denn im Augenblick die Werte der Klemme in einen Strom oder Druck um?

Gruß


----------



## oliver.tonn (29 Juni 2017)

MaxDruck / 16 * (Klemmenwert / 32767 * 20 - 4)

Gilt allerdings nur, wenn der Sensor den Druck absolut misst.


----------



## CBBornheim (1 Juli 2017)

Sorry dass ich nicht direkt auf eure Fragen antworten kann. Habe derzeit das Problem dass ich als Eingangswert 0mA habe. Egal welcher Sensor egal welcher Druck. Gibt es einen Trick wie ich die Karte auf Funktion testen kann?


----------



## dingo (1 Juli 2017)

Könnte an einem Anschlußfehler der Sensoren liegen.

Was zeigt, z.B. ein Multimeter, in Reihe zwischen Drucksensor und SPS- Eingang an?


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (1 Juli 2017)

Wie hast du den deinen Sensor angeschlossen ?
Einfach direkt an deine Klemme ?


----------



## CBBornheim (1 Juli 2017)

Habe direkt an den Klemmen abgeschlossen.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (1 Juli 2017)

Benötigt dein Sensor evtl eine aktive Spannungsversorgung um sein Signal zu erzeugen ?


----------



## CBBornheim (1 Juli 2017)

Habe diesen Sensor benutzt.

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sour...ggcMAA&usg=AFQjCNG6juhjAwiZKviHxPRJeJOQ3jbbXw


----------



## dingo (1 Juli 2017)

Die braune Ader des Sensor an +24VDC, den weißen Draht des Sensor an einen Eingang AI der Wago Klemme, Einen der Masseklemmen der Wago an -24V klemmen.


----------



## CBBornheim (1 Juli 2017)

dingo schrieb:


> Die braune Ader des Sensor an +24VDC, den weißen Draht des Sensor an einen Eingang AI der Wago Klemme, Einen der Masseklemmen der Wago an -24V klemmen.




Danke, hat geklappt. Hatte das mit den +24VDC vorher mal ausprobiert, hatte aber nicht an die -24V gedacht. Wochenende ist jedenfalls gerettet.


----------



## Tiktal (3 Juli 2017)

Das hättest Du schon am Mittwoche wissen können, bei einer etwas besseren Fehlerbeschreibung ;-)


----------



## CBBornheim (8 Juli 2017)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> MaxDruck / 16 * (Klemmenwert / 32767 * 20 - 4)
> 
> Gilt allerdings nur, wenn der Sensor den Druck absolut misst.




Funktioniert leider nicht. 
Bekomme jetzt die Eingangssignale bei 0bar also 4mA einen Wert von ca. 6472.
Aber mit welcher Formel komme ich auf meinen Druck. Bin irgendwie grade Ratlos.


----------



## oliver.tonn (8 Juli 2017)

CBBornheim schrieb:


> Aber mit welcher Formel komme ich auf meinen Druck.


Äh, mit meiner.
Hier mal eine Erklärung in Langform. Die Karte arbeitet mit einer Auflösung von 12Bit (Bit 3-14, Bit 0-2 und Bit 15 werden nicht genutzt), also müsstest Du die unteren 3 Bits auskommentieren (mit AND 16#FFF8) oder Du vereinfachst die Auswertung, dann kanst Du Dir das schenken. Im ersteren Fall musst Du dann aber 32760 anstatt 32767 verwenden.
Nun zur Formel. Du nimmst den maximalen Druck des Sensors und teilst ihn durch den maximalen Strom minus dem Offset, 20mA - 4mA ergibt 16mA also durch 16. Das ergibt den Druck am Sensor an dem 1mA (ohne Offset) fließt. Nun musst Du ausrechnen wieviel mA an Deiner Klemme anliegen. Zunächst nimmst Du den Wert den die Klemme gerade misst und teilst diesen durch den Wert den die Klemme bei 20mA ausgibt. Wie erwähnt ist dies 32760 wenn Du die unteren drei Bits außen vor lässt. Ansonsten vereinfacht 32767. Dieses Ergebniss multiplizierst Du mit dem Strom den die Klemme maximal messen kann, also 20 = 20mA. Von dem Ergebiss musst Du nun nur noch 4mA abziehen, damit das zu dem oben ermittelten Faktor vom Sensor passt. Das Ergebniss multiplizierst Du mit eben erwähnten Faktor und fertig.
Mal ein Beispiel. Nehmen wir mal an der Sensor misst von 0-5 Bar relativ (Bei der Gelegenheit, vergiss was ich gesagt habe, dass die Formel nur bei absolutem Druck gilt). Dann würde die Formel lauten:

5Bar / 16mA * (6472 / 32760 * 20mA - 4mA) = -0,0152 Bar (Genaue Zahl)

5Bar / 16mA * (6472 / 32767 * 20mA - 4mA) = -0,0155 Bar (Vereinfachte Auswertung)

Das der Wert nicht 0 ist dürfte an Messfehlern liegen oder der Sensor ist auf 1013,5 mBar eingestellt und der Luftdruck ist etwas darunter und das 4-20mA System lässt minimale Unterschreitungen zu, kenne mich damit leider nicht so aus.
Ich hoffe damit wird es jetzt klarer.


----------



## oliver.tonn (8 Juli 2017)

Gelöscht, weil umständlich, es nichts bringt und an einer Stelle falsch ist.


----------



## Thruser (8 Juli 2017)

Hallo,




CBBornheim schrieb:


> Funktioniert leider nicht.
> Bekomme jetzt die Eingangssignale bei 0bar also 4mA einen Wert von ca. 6472.
> Aber mit welcher Formel komme ich auf meinen Druck. Bin irgendwie grade Ratlos.






dann rechne und meß mal nach.


Die 6472 entsprechen ca. 3,9512 mA. Nimm also mal ein Meßgerät und schau was das anzeigt.


Wenn Du das nachrechnen willst:


I = DigitIn * (Imax-Imin)/DigitMax+Imin


Um es etwas einfacher zu machen blenden wir die unteren drei Bit nicht aus, sondern verschieben sie um 3 Bit nach rechts. DigitIn=6472->809
Dann ist DigitMax = 2^12-1 = 4095, man kann jetzt darüber streiten ob man stattdessen 2^12 = 4096 nimmt.


Imax = 20mA
Imin = 0mA


I = 809 * (20mA - 0mA)/4095+0mA 
  = 809 * 20mA / 4095
  = 809 / 4095 * 20mA
  = 3,9512 <- Die Klemme mißt also schon einmal keine 4mA!


Wenn Du eine 4-20mA Klemme einsetzt mußt Du Imin = 4mA setzen.


Jetzt der Vollständigkeit halber noch der Druck dazu:


P = (I-I2min)/(I2max-I2min)*(Pmax-Pmin)+Pmin


Pmax = Meßbereichende (z.B. 5bar um bei Olivers Beispiel zu bleiben)
Pmin = Meßbereichanfang (z.B. 0bar, für Sensoren die nicht bei 0bar zu messen anfangen)


Anstelle von P könntest Du auch T (Temperatur) nehmen, z.B. -20°C - 200°C




I2min = 4mA (hier jetzt der untere Strom des Sensors (4-20mA))
I2max = 20mA


P = (3,9512mA - 4mA)/(20mA - 4mA)*(5bar - 0bar) + 0bar  
  = (3,9512mA - 4mA)/16mA*5bar
  = -0,0153bar


Beide Formeln miteinander verknüpft (nur mit den Zahlenwerten):


P = (809/4095*20mA-4mA)/16mA*5bar und etwas anders geschrieben
  = 5bar/16mA *(809/4095*20mA-4mA)

hat man die Gleichung von Oliver (809->6472, 4095->32760 Bitshift)




Gruß

PS:


oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Das der Wert nicht 0 ist dürfte an Messfehlern liegen oder der Sensor ist auf 1013,5 mBar eingestellt und der Luftdruck ist etwas darunter und das 4-20mA System lässt minimale Unterschreitungen zu, kenne mich damit leider nicht so aus.




das stimmt natürlich. Kann sein, daß der Sensor auf Absolutdruck ausgelegt ist und zur Berechnung des Überdruck (gegen Atmosphäre) einen festen Druck nimmt. 
Vergleich mal wirklich mit einem Meßgerät.


----------



## CBBornheim (12 Juli 2017)

Nachgemessen haut das ungefähr hin. Jedoch mit der Formel wird mir ein Wert weit über 60000 angezeigt.

Wäre es vielleicht mit dem Baustein Fu2Point einfacher? 

Müsste ich dort nicht die 4 bis 20mA und die 0 bis 30bar angeben?


----------



## oliver.tonn (12 Juli 2017)

Dann liegt ein Fehler bei Deiner Formel vor. Poste doch bitte mal den Code mit der Formel.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet


----------



## CBBornheim (12 Juli 2017)

30 /16 * (Press_1 "Eingangssignal"/ 32760 * 20 - 4)


----------



## Thruser (12 Juli 2017)

Hallo,


CBBornheim schrieb:


> 30 /16 * (Press_1 "Eingangssignal"/ 32760 * 20 - 4)



Windows Taschenrechner:



Poste doch mal ein Screenshot mit dem Auschnitt Deines Codes. Am besten Online.

Eventuell fehlen ein paar type casts

Gruß


----------



## CBBornheim (13 Juli 2017)

Mache ich sobald ich nächstes mal am Projekt dran sitze. 
Sollte morgen Abend sein.

Vorweg eine blöde Frage.
Vielleicht liegt hier ja der Fehler.

Ich nutze mein Eingangssignal Press_1 (So wie es von der Wago kommt) und versuche hiermit in der Codesys Viso auf einen Druck zu gelangen.
Muss ich dieses Eingangssignal erst irgendwie umwandeln?
In einen REAL Wert oder so?

Oder muss ich die Formel an einer anderen Stelle anwenden, anstatt in der Visualisierung?

Tut mir leid für die blöden Fragen und dass ihr euch hier mit so einem Neuling rum schlagen müsst.


----------



## Tiktal (13 Juli 2017)

Immerhin ein bemühter Neuling ;-)

Also ich persönlich würde den Wert in REAL umwandeln und dann im Programm berechnen, das Ergebnis kannst Du dir dann ja in der Visu anzeigen lassen.

Gruß

Onno


----------



## oliver.tonn (13 Juli 2017)

CBBornheim schrieb:


> Vorweg eine blöde Frage.


Gibt es nicht, nur blöde Antworten.



CBBornheim schrieb:


> Muss ich dieses Eingangssignal erst irgendwie umwandeln?
> In einen REAL Wert oder so?


Das nicht, aber setz hinter die Zahlen mal eine .0 TwinCAT zumindest hat alle Zahlen und die Rechnung auch als Ganzzahl angesehen und da kam dann nichts sinnvolles bei rum.



CBBornheim schrieb:


> Oder muss ich die Formel an einer anderen Stelle anwenden, anstatt in der Visualisierung?


Wie Tiktal schon schrieb würde ich die Berechnung auch im Programm machen.


----------



## CBBornheim (14 Juli 2017)

Bin ich damit jetzt auf dem richtigen Weg?



Wo kann ich denn die Formeln eingeben?


Finde irgendwie nichts.


----------



## oliver.tonn (14 Juli 2017)

Das ist doch schon die Formel, nur mit einem kleinen Fehler. Du musst den gewandelten Eingangswert durch 32767 teilen und das Ergebniss erst dann mit 16 multiplizieren. 

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet


----------



## CBBornheim (14 Juli 2017)

Ok, da bin ich ja schonmal ein Stück weiter. Morgen früh mach ich weiter. Aber für mein Verständnis. Es gibt keine Stelle, an der ich die Formel normal in Zahlen eingebe? Also nur mit den Bausteinen?


----------



## oliver.tonn (14 Juli 2017)

In FUP nicht, dann müsstest Du ST als Sprache nehmen.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet


----------



## oliver.tonn (14 Juli 2017)

Nachtrag: Bei den Zahlen immer .0 anfügen sonst interpretiert Codesys die Zahlen als Ganzzahl und dann kommt bei 30/16 eine 1 raus (s. Dein Screenshot).

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet


----------



## CBBornheim (15 Juli 2017)

???:d:d


----------



## CBBornheim (15 Juli 2017)

CBBornheim schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 37805
> Anhang anzeigen 37806
> ???:d:d



Sieht das besser aus?

Nächste Woche will ich mal einige Drücke gegen messen.

Hoffe dass das dann soweit auch stimmt.


----------



## oliver.tonn (15 Juli 2017)

So sollte es passe. Den Fehler das du unten ursprünglich 16mA genommen hattest und nicht 20mA und das das -4mA ganz fehlte hatte ich übersehen, aber das hast Du ja selber korrigiert. 

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet


----------



## CBBornheim (29 Juli 2017)

Hallo Zusammen.

Habe soeben das ganze getestet. 
Mit dem Resultat, funktioniert wunderbar.
In allen Druckbereichen, vom Umgebungsdruck bis zum maximalen Druck der Sensoren bekomme ich die richtigen Werte am Rechner angezeigt.

Vielen Dank nochmal für die gute Hilfe.


----------

